# I cant get into ketosis!



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

While Ive been losing weight using Atkins, I have never registered on my ketosis testing strips. Once in awhile after a vigrous cardio session, just for the heck of it I test and it does register, but thats very infrequent. When I wake up in the morning and test, nothing. I only have like 5 more pounds of fat to lose, so can it be that when you approach a lower bodyfat, ketosis is harder to get into? I have been very careful about my carbs this week, and Im probably only taking in 5-10 per day. I know that some people say urine color can tell, but my problem with that is that if I take a multi vitamen or something, my urine is going to be dark, etc. Plus, I drink alot of water, so I dont think my urine ever could be dark (if it is I down a bunch of water) Why cant I get into ketosis??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You might have to up your fat consumption. This will help.

How many grams a day of fat are you eating?

Are you eating fats?

You dont have to stay in ketosis to lose body fat. You will still lose but just not as fast.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Firstly, when you are in ketosis, you burn ketones for energy. So after you have done a cardio/weight liftings you will have very little ketones in your ****. Hence the ketostix should not register, since they measure the ketones in your ****.

If you consume less than 100 g of carbs per day you are in ketosis, period. What the ketostix are telling you is NOT that you are not in ketosis. They are unable to determine that. They can show that you ARE in ketosis but

cannot show you are not.

You only see urinary ketones if they spillover into the urine and that only happens if the body is not using them as an energy source. If you take in under 100g/day of carbs you're in ketosis and a blood test would show this.

If you're concerned, buy a glucometer and see where your blood glucose level is.

If it is under 60-65, you're all set!!!

Hope this helps


----------



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

Im probably taking in around 60 grams of fat a day; god only knows how much when I have chicken wings, lol; I used to eat wings every day, but I stopped losing; when I eliminated the wings and ate more low calorie low carb foods (tuna, chicken, etc), I started to lose slowly again.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, the fat wont hurt you while you are on the Atkins diet. This is what will give you energy as this is what your body is using for fuel. So your requirement for fat will need to be higher than normal and 60 to me does not sound that high.

In fact it sounds too low to me.

In fact if you 50% fat and the other 50% was protein then you are only taking in a total of 1080 calories.


----------



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

this is what I keep hearing; why is it that when I allow myself to eat chicken wings and steak, etc daily that my weight loss stopped on atkins. The day I stop eating wings and higher calorie foods and keep it lower calorie, it begins again. This happens everytime with me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

60 grams a day is nothing. I know guys that take in that much and arnt even on Atkins.

I would double the amount of fat you are taking in and try it again.

it might be salt or something that is in the chicken, or food alergies or something.

I lost weight on chicken wings and i love those things. Used to eat them about 3 days a week.


----------

